# BBC Pedigree dogs exposed!



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

I am not sure how many of you have seen this but it was VERY well done and I appluad them for thier segment on the German Shepherd Dog! Please enjoy

WARNING this is sad but a good watch


----------



## Dmoseley (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow that is a real eye opener.


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

Well done, thank you for sharing. It seems to me as if the GSD is plagued by something similar as the poor Cavalier -- but instead of putting the brain in too small of a skull, the GSD's great heart and spirit is being put in a poorly structured body. Definitely required viewing for anyone considering breeding.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

It really isn't well done, it is extremely biased and one sided. It is propaganda, intended to play into people's emotions about dogs and color their view on purebred dogs and breeders of purebred dogs. They didn't feature any breeders who have had a positive influence on their breed. They show only a handful of worst case scenarios but present them in a way that makes an uniformed viewer feel like this is the case with all purebred dogs/breeders.


----------



## fatmit1 (Nov 1, 2010)

the woman who bred the standard poodle i had back in the day was from england, and touk was actualy registered in the KC(?) which is the brittish akc. She said she chose to breed here in delaware because there was less pressure from her breeds club to breed solely for conformation. she was extremely succesful in showing, a few of her dogs goin best in breed at crufts, but she hinted at this sort of thing. From what she said I think the dog culture there is very different, and although there are a few bad eggs here stateside, I think we have a bit more control of the matter. there were a few inccorrect statements that were very un-BBC like, but it was very informative none the less.


----------

